# Case IH 885 Hydraulic issues



## drussell (Oct 16, 2020)

Hi Folks, thanks for the add and this is my first post!! I'm trying to help a mate fix an issue with his 885 hydraulic. I used to work on case many, many years ago so I have forgotten most of what I knew unfortunately!! So, long story short, the MCV has been removed, cleaned etc, a new pump fitted and all put back together, air bled etc. When he starts it the steering works a little bit but what's strange it the lift arm go up even when the levers and in the down position. once they reach the highest position, the steering then stops.. So it's like there is no priority there. I got him to blank off the pipes that serve that circuit but it made no difference. would anyone have had this issue before?? Thanks in advance folks, Don Russell - Wynyard, Tasmania, Australia


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Don, welcome to the tractor forum. 

You've cleaned the MCV, replaced the pump, and I presume that you have changed hydraulic filter. You likely have air in all the wrong places.

For the steering, jack the front axle off the ground for ease of steering, and steer left & right from lock to lock till you get the air out of the PS system.

The lift arm issue may be draft lever related. Work the draft lever back and forth a few times. Operate the tractor with the draft lever positioned about in the middle.


----------



## drussell (Oct 16, 2020)

Thanks Big T and sorry for the late reply. Notification went to my junk email for some reason... Anyway, have had several attempts to bleeds the steering in many different ways. There can't be any air left in there!! Would you or anyone else out there have a service manual for this or even the 3200/4200 series? I'm after the hydraulic schematic or something similar to either of the 2 pics. I can't get htese ones clear enough to be able to read. Thanks in advance folks (-:


----------

